# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  تجاوز حساب جوجل على realme c21y

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  في موضوع سابق طرحنا طريقة عمل ضبط مصنع لهذا الجهازك العنيد. والذي لا يسمح بالدخول على الركوفري لحذف كلمة المرور على الهاتف.  وهذا الفيديو شرح طريقة تجاوز حساب جوجل بدون الكمبيوتر و لا أي برنامج و في ثواني فقط.    :Confused:

----------

